# Gps numbers don't match google



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Is there a different gps coordinate series? I show 87.10 and Google says its 87.4


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes there are several formats to choose from. I can not remember exactly where you can change it to match your gps. Somewhere on the google earth site.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

This?
Go to google earth
Tools
Options
3D View- show lat/long
I'm assuming you're using degrees, decimal minutes, click on that.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

bfish said:


> Is there a different gps coordinate series? I show 87.10 and Google says its 87.4


Bit more detail to try to answer your question... you show 87.10 on your own unit, and Google Earth shows 87.4? Could your unit have marked the spot a bit off from where you thought you were, or did you move the cursor a little on Google Earth maybe?


----------

